# pache and php problems

## karusker

I've installed the apache ebuild multiple times now and each time when I try "apachectl start"

it flies right in my face and tells me that "/usr/sbin/apachectl start: httpd could not be started".

No more, no less.  I'm trying to figure out what the hell I'm supposed to do with that.  I independently installed apache in /usr/local and tried installing php with ebuild and indep.  Apache works just fine when executed from that path.  No problem whatsoever!

Is there any way to install php as a dyn. module for apache from the ebuild?  I havent figured out a way.  When I installed it independently it didnt install the .so in /usr/local/libexec so I couldnt use it, although i follwed what the instructions said. 

Anyone have any ideas to any of my problems?

----------

